# NASA's Tetrads and the coming Four Blood Moons



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

John Hagee talks about the coming four blood moons when I stumbled onto that channel. He was already in the middle of it, but I was intrigued by what he was actually explaining. He was connecting NASA's predictions of coming solar and lunar eclipses (a group of 4) in 2014-2015, with the blood moons of the past.

It's about the message.

He reiterated several times that he's not making the prophesy. What he's doing is using the scientific predictions of NASA and connecting them with the history of Israel, and he's basing this on biblical verses ( Genesis, Joel Ezekiel, and Luke).

These are the coming four blood moons as predicted by NASA.

2014 Apr 15: Total Lunar Eclipse 
2014 Apr 29: Annular Solar Eclipse 
2014 Oct 08: Total Lunar Eclipse 
2014 Oct 23: Partial Solar Eclipse 
NASA - Eclipses During 2014

The last 3 times the blood moons - those sets of 4 - appeared were in 1492, 1948 and 1967. NASA kept a record of those.....however, Hagee checked out those dates and those dates were significant in Israel's history.

In *1492* the Edict of Expulsion was decreed in Spain. (This event - with Christopher Columbus - is connected to the discovery of America)

In *1948*, Israel was granted his statehood. Jews came home.

In *1967*, that was the miracle 6-day war. Jerusalem was reunited with Israel.

It's also said that



> _the other two blood moons will come in 2015, but what is the most remarkable is that all four fall on either Passover or Tabernacles -- significant Jewish feasts. The latter two are on Passover, April 4, 2015 and then Tabernacles, the 28th September, 2015. The latter two also have partial solar eclipses associated with them.
> 
> This lunar tetrad event, coupled with Jewish feasts, will only occur once in this 21st century. _


This is a long video, but really quite interesting.






_Are we *ultimately prepared?*_


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

And it's also been said that...



> _There have been 7 occasions since the year 1 A.D. in which this cluster ( tetrad ) of 4 blood moons have fallen on Feast days in consecutive years.The 3 you mentioned actually happened in 1493-1494 , 1949-1950 and 1967-1968 , Israel was cast out of Spain , Israel was reborn and The miraculous Six days war.
> 
> Now we are set to experience the same phenomenon in 2014-2015.Seven times since 1 A.D. the blood moons have appeared on Jewish feast days, but 3 times within the last 70 years is a very intriguing fact.
> 
> NASA has no tretads happening after 14-15 for over a hundred years._


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

For those that have ears to hear.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Bump to make it easier for a buddy to see


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Bump to make it easier for a buddy to see


Oh boy, get your buddy to see this too. Somebody directed me to this site....the one that Hagee explained? 
That just scratched the surface.

This site goes in-depth in explanation - including charts and video. At the bottom of the screen is 6-part video titled, "Blood Red Moon and End Times Event." 
A Hebrew minister from El Shaddai explained the feasts and other Hebrew practices that we may be able to understand the Bible more.....my goodness, a lot of verses (including Revelation) start to make sense! 
The videos are only approx. 10 minutes long each.



> *Blood Moon Prophecy and Daniel's 70 Weeks
> Be Alert!*


Jesus On My Mind - Blood Moon Tetrads and Triples


----------

